# Challenging the Steamfitter exam



## Zauber (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if a plumber can get a steamfitter ticket and do steamfitting work?

I ask because I will be starting an apprenticeship soon and initially I wanted to do steamfitting, because of the demand in the Alberta oil fields, but my friend, who is a plumber, says to do plumbing because a journeyman plumber can challenge the steamfitter exam and then have both tickets. Is this true? Can that trades person then work as a steamfitter even without experience??


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I challenged a speeding ticket once.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I challenged a speeding ticket once.


I spit ice tea on the table at the restaurant on that one


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

steam will kill you, plumbing will get you wet


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> steam will kill you, plumbing will get you wet


Know of a few boiler guys killed, finger missing or badly injured. You can always tell a steam guy when they're buying gear at the supply depots! Usually scarred or real weather worn leather like features in beat up overalls drivin a real beat up vehicle! Nice guys n the kind of guys you don't want to get on the wrong side of!

Superheated steam...the invisible scalpel, cut n cauterize ya


----------



## Zauber (Jan 22, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> *Hello! Introduction Requested*
> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> ...


Oh ok. I definitely should have read the first PM I got when I signed up. My bad.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Zauber said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if a plumber can get a steamfitter ticket and do steamfitting work?
> 
> I ask because I will be starting an apprenticeship soon and initially I wanted to do steamfitting, because of the demand in the Alberta oil fields, but my friend, who is a plumber, says to do plumbing because a journeyman plumber can challenge the steamfitter exam and then have both tickets. Is this true? Can that trades person then work as a steamfitter even without experience??


Without even consulting Google, I can tell you no.way.in.hell.


----------



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi I became a red seal plumber than spent 5 years in Alberta where I gained my hours and required time in the steam fitting trade . A good well rounded plumber can work as an industrial steam fitter any day of the week. I'm afraid the opposite is not true a fitter would never be able to keep the speed of a plumber


----------



## EZflow (Dec 30, 2012)

Or adopt the code knowledge industrial steam fitting in Alberta is designed layed out by engineers heavily coordinated which basically domes it.down to big money.legos message me if you have any questions


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell yeah you can. And a steamfitter can challenge the plumbing exam. Hell if you're smart enough you can challenge ken jennings in jeopardy, can't say if you'll win. What u have to do is swear on an affidavit that your hours are complete and you can write ;-)


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes if you have piping experience be it plumbing or fitting you can do it and take your test. Of corce what can be done in one state or country could vary. I have looked online at Local 488 and its been awhile but it looks like money to be made up there in the oil sands!


----------

